# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  SE-114(ERS9945200) is probably he is italian ?

## capisan

Hello 
I have question i see ancient DNA from Hungary it's very close to samples North Italian even this remain its from Hungary and belong a Elite a conquering Hungarians se114.jpg

----------


## torzio

> Hello 
> I have question i see ancient DNA from Hungary it's very close to samples North Italian even this remain its from Hungary and belong a Elite a conquering Hungarians se114.jpg




SE-114:
mtDNA: U4
Y-DNA: E1b1b1b1b1~ (E-FGC18894*)


https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1...01.19.476915v1

----------


## capisan

> SE-114:
> mtDNA: U4
> Y-DNA: E1b1b1b1b1~ (E-FGC18894*)
> https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1...01.19.476915v1


Thanks you i know his Haplogroup and subclade and mtDNA
But his profile genetic very close to North Italian

----------

